# I'm stumped



## Phill (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok I have this pair of tiels, and I am stumped as to why they just wont show any interest in breeding what so ever. I've given them 2 differnt nest boxes. Both differnt sizes and shapes.

The female preens the male, the male rarely sings, infact i've only heard him once or twice. They show absolouty no interests in the boxes what so over?? Never seen a pair of tiels this stubborn. I think its the male, not the hen. He doesn't sing to her, or preen her. The hen is the one doing the preening, and sitting close to him. 

any ideas at all??


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe they're just not into each other, i've heard that sometimes birds will be picky about their partners. Maybe you could get another male to try her with (i'm not sure how much space you have)?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if they have no "chemestry" they won't do anything
and are you 100% sure you have a male and a female??

I've got the opposit problem Mine mate non stop, preen eachother, do all the stuff they're supposed to but no eggs and they've been in a breeding cage for about 4 months

I'm thinking I have 2 males Even know our "nut on a string" way of sexing our birds says Barts a Male and Lily is a female and so far its been right on all my birds.


----------



## Phill (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its a male and female.. I know the hen is for sure a hen. And the male I'm 99% is a male. 

yep, maybe just no chemisty.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe you could try setting the mood more with some running water near by.  You don't happen to have a little water feature thing do you? I know that running water can get birds in the mood. :lol:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess he is just not interested. Mabey give them mist baths, lots of light and high protein foods? Or a get her a new boyfriend


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

The birds might not like each other that way, it happens believe me. A couple years ago i put a beautiful lutino hen in with a good looking pearl male, they look at each other and seemed to be into each other but never no breeding, i left them together about 3 months. I took her out and put her in with a grey male and they were doing the wild thing about 3 days after they were together.
First i would make sure there male and female, what colors are they, how old etc etc etc. Birds are like people they can like and be nice to some one and not want to sleep with them though, not all people but some, LOL...be happy.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Perhaps they just want a platonic relationship. 

Ok, atvchick, I have to ask.....what on earth is a "nut on a string" test???


----------



## Phill (Feb 22, 2008)

OK, Maybe I have two hens lol. 
Am going to get another male to pair her with. Another excuse to get some more birds lol.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Perhaps they just want a platonic relationship.
> 
> Ok, atvchick, I have to ask.....what on earth is a "nut on a string" test???




it's a nut (from a bolt but just a little one that isn't heavy) on a string and you hold it over the birds head (it's been done on pregnant women for years with a weding ring/ or any ring , a needle) and if the nut goes in circles its a girl, if it goes side to side it's a boy 

it is not 100% but I've got to say so far on my 40 some birds it's been 100% right 

we did it first on the one's we knew for sure was a boy - it said they were boys, Then we did the known girls - it said they were all girls 

But you have to make sure you're not getting it around YOU, we hold them with our fingers cupped around thier neck(we don't squeeze or anything) just our thumb and 1st finger so we get the nut over the birds head and not our hands 

Then you (or have some one do it for your) stop the nut from moving, So it starts on it's own and Sometimes it takes a couple minutes for it to start moving, and if your birds are likes ours they don't sit still and likes to lift thier heads up and nibble on it, So we've got to start over LOL


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

I have heard of that with the wedding ring but not with a bolt lol I believe in things like that so ill have to give it a go


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That sounds interesting, I'll have a go. Thanks for explaining that, I've only just found the reply. lol.


----------

